# Pyramide / Dreieck in C++



## bewhy (22. Dezember 2017)

*Hallo liebe Community.

Ich habe folgendes Programm erstellt:*


```
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

int main() {

  
    int anzahl;

    cout << "Geben Sie die Größe ihres Dreiecks an:" << endl;

    cin >> anzahl;

    for(int zeile=1;zeile<=anzahl;zeile++)

    {

        for(int spalte=0;spalte<zeile;spalte++)

        {
            cout << "*-";
        }
        cout << endl;
    }

    return 0;

}
```

*Das Programm gibt für die Größe 3 das hier aus:
*-
*-*-
*-*-*-

jedoch hätte ich es gerne umgekehrt:
*-*-*-
*-*-
*- 

kann mir jemand helfen?


LG und schon mal danke!
*


----------



## Technipion (22. Dezember 2017)

Hallo bewhy,
bitte verwende in Zukunft Codeblocks (so: [,code=cpp]Dein Code[/code] aber ohne das Komma).

Im Moment läufst du mit deiner äußeren for-Schleife von Zeile 1 bis zur letzten Zeile (insgesamt Anzahl viele). Warum durchläufst du die Schleife nicht einfach in umgekehrter Reihenfolge? Damit würdest du das Dreieck "auf den Kopf stellen".

Gruß Technipion


----------

